# Dritte Interne Festplatte wird nicht erkannt,



## voss1999 (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen eine dritte festplatte gekauft, diese ist eine 2TB Festplatte von Seagate. Nun habe ich aber das Problem das diese mit NUR im Geräte-Manager angezeigt wird jedoch nicht unter der Computerverwaltung.
(Screenshot im Anhang) Mehr ausfunkt kann ich dazu nicht geben weil ich was diesen bereich angeht nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe. Wenn jedoch jemand Ahnung davon hat soll er mir bitte ein PN schreiben, dann könnte derjenige sich das ja selbst über teamviewer anschauen.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Gast20180803 (5. Februar 2017)

im arbeitsplatz schauen oben unter---Ansicht---Optionen---Ordner u. Suchoptionen ändern---dort im kopf den reiter Ansicht wählen, ob der hacken "leere Laufwerke ausblenden" raus ist  und "ausgeblendete dateien u. ordner anzeigen " gesetzt ist


----------



## Combi (5. Februar 2017)

installiere mal den sm-bus controler treiber...der fehlt bei dir.
das ding mit dem gelben ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Gast20180803 (5. Februar 2017)

genau den hatte ich auch bemerkt u. vergessen das zu schreiben


----------



## voss1999 (5. Februar 2017)

Habe ich gemacht, mir wird nach wie vor nichts angezeigt.


----------



## voss1999 (5. Februar 2017)

Combi schrieb:


> installiere mal den sm-bus controler treiber...der fehlt bei dir.
> das ding mit dem gelben ausrufezeichen.



Wo bekomme ich den treiber am einfachsten her ?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Februar 2017)

Ausm Internet.

Lad dir mal Drivebooster runter, da wird der Treiber automatisch runtergeladen und istalliert, für Leute, die faul sind.


----------



## voss1999 (5. Februar 2017)

So, ich habe nun alle Treiber geupdatet, mir wir die festplatte allerdings immer noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## RealMadnex (5. Februar 2017)

Stichwort Storage Spaces. Überprüfe, ob Windows die Platte zu ein Speicher-Pool hinzugefügt hat. 

Storage Spaces in Windows 10 | IT-Learner.de
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/12438/windows-10-storage-spaces
Samsung SSD 750 EVO wird nicht erkannt (nur im BIOS erkannt) - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## voss1999 (5. Februar 2017)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Stichwort Storage Spaces. Überprüfe, ob Windows die Platte zu ein Speicher-Pool hinzugefügt hat.
> 
> Storage Spaces in Windows 10 | IT-Learner.de
> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/12438/windows-10-storage-spaces
> Samsung SSD 750 EVO wird nicht erkannt (nur im BIOS erkannt) - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum



RealMadnex, ich danke dir vielmals für die Antwort, ich war schon fast am verzweifeln. Echt vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Stuart0610 (10. Februar 2017)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Stichwort Storage Spaces. Überprüfe, ob Windows die Platte zu ein Speicher-Pool hinzugefügt hat.
> 
> Storage Spaces in Windows 10 | IT-Learner.de
> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/12438/windows-10-storage-spaces
> Samsung SSD 750 EVO wird nicht erkannt (nur im BIOS erkannt) - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum


Danke dir auch, hast mir echt geholfen 

EDIT: Ich habe aber noch eine kurze Frage, ist es normal, dass meine MX300 525GB unter Windows nur ca. 488GB hat? Ich weiß ja, dass Windows irgendwie die falsche Einheit benutzt, aber ein Unterschied von 37GB ist doch etwas zu viel oder nicht?


----------



## RealMadnex (10. Februar 2017)

525 GB = 525.000.000.000 Bytes
525.000.000.000 Bytes / 1024³ = 488 GiB


----------

